# Brightest Amber LED light bar ???



## SnowGuy

Can anybody tell me their opinion as to which LED full size light bar is the brightest and most eye catching ??? I am getting ready to pull the trigger and I do not care how much it is, I just want it to be the brightest one I can find. THANKS for your opinions and help !!!


----------



## Mems

I'd say any of the liberty's from Whelen. Very very bright and they have a newer Towman's LED version that has rear take downs for backing up and two slots for red "brake" lights in the bar as well. SNM has a custom build your own on their website.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Liberty-Super-LED-Towmans-Series-Lightbars.html


----------



## dfd9

Hard to say, but either Whelen or SoundOff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowGuy;1557006 said:


> Can anybody tell me their opinion as to which LED full size light bar is the brightest and most eye catching ??? I am getting ready to pull the trigger and I do not care how much it is, I just want it to be the brightest one I can find. THANKS for your opinions and help !!!


I reseached like you are doing, in the end my pick was Whelen Liberty.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Liberty-Lightbar-Promo-Sale-Fully-Loaded-Lightbars.html


----------



## Mark13

I've got a 24" Federal Signal Legend that is pretty intense. Never compared it to a Whelen or other major brand though.


----------



## Fourbycb

Pretty Much Hands down Whelen Liberty


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Hands down Whelen. You just have to see it in person to believe us...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The link I posted took me to a different bar then I was referring too.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Liberty-Lightbar-Promo-Sale-Fully-Loaded-Lightbars.html

That the one I have. Its pretty damn blinding


----------



## Grassman09

Tomar Blade or Whelen Liberty.


----------



## groundbreakers

got to agree with this thread ... or instead of Liberty the Justice is awesome as well anything from Whelen is the best ..


----------



## SnowGuy

THANKS guys, going with a new fully loaded Liberty bar and Atomic led strobed cab lights. Bet they will see my coming after the install !!!


----------



## SharpBlades

Awesome. You can't beat Whelen. Post a video when everything is installed


----------



## 1olddogtwo

American Made too.





.

Here is mine in the blizzard of 10. I wasn't filming the light as much as the wind


----------



## groundbreakers

SnowGuy;1558022 said:


> THANKS guys, going with a new fully loaded Liberty bar and Atomic led strobed cab lights. Bet they will see my coming after the install !!!


show us some pics or video ..... i may have to get one myself


----------



## Strobesnmore

I have to agree with everyone else the Liberty is one of the best bars made.


----------



## dfd9

Is there an actual measurement done by manufacturers? 

Like I said Whelen's are great, but it is very close between those and a SoundOff. I've been switching to SoundOff because they're less expensive. And I have had some flasher issues with the Whelen's, which they have fixed under warranty.


----------



## SnowGuy

dfd9, I went to Parr Supply and they have numerous bars and the liberty is hands down the brightest and they made a special purchase from Whelen that they can sell me a fully loaded amber bar (no open spaces) for 1400.00 !!!


----------



## ULM2013

If you wanted to get technical the federal signal legend is brighter than a liberty. But every big manufacture has a lightbar thats as bright as the next.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Fire_n_Ice;1557601 said:


> Hands down Whelen. You just have to see it in person to believe us...


AGREED.. it was the first one i bought for a 06 f350... its 4yrs old now at least, all amber, and damn, on a highway or around reflective signs it looks like everything is flashing a mile away even!

bright enough that we bought justice full bars for other trucks, mini justice $550 bars for others and i figued anything whelen will be plenty bright for snow plowing lol.. the liberty is just ungodly bright though... most cop cars at least all state police in NJ have them, almost annoying b/c so many cops run around or are parked with them on, at night its a bad distraction and hard to see past them.


----------



## wahlturfcare

i would go with the code 3 excalibur. as they are very bright.


----------



## Roundhammer

Hey hey!

Anything with the Whelen Linear modules will be crazy bright!..

Lots of videos on the youtube.

And you can Never go wrong with Whelen products.

Hope it helps.

RH


----------



## changexlt

Probably the best thing out now. Whelen Legacy Series Lightbar. Just don't look at the price tag.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Legacy-Series-Duo-Super-LED-Wecan-Lightbar.html


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I was just going to say the legacy bar. 
You pay for it but holy hell its the brightest i have ever seen. So bright that the dimmer wire cuts power by 70% or something at night


----------

